# Wanna buy a full HD LCD but...



## saqib_khan (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi,

I want to buy an LCD, I m tired of my 15" CRT now. I have no problem in buying Full HD LCD's but I have a problem. If I buy that LCD, then I must purchase a good graphics card, I m a gamer, so a good graphics card is essential. 

And I buy 19" W (Dell 1909W) then I think I dont require a high end GPU. Am i right?

Because for playing in high resolution, I need a high end GPU. And I dont want to buy a pricey GPU. 

So what do u suggest. And is this Dell 1909W good?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 10, 2009)

There is no requirement to buy high end GPU if you are using full HD Monitor but you can only make use of full HD if your card support full HD.

In other words, normal card do fine with HD Monitor.


----------



## fallin_a (Apr 10, 2009)

the dell model u mentioned is not of standard resolution and the monitor luks waste for me.

there was se198wfp model frm dell, which was gr8. they stopped it n now sellin this crap.

dont knw y all companies want to stop wellsellin gud models, n inject crap into market.

i dont prefer this model.

letz wait others' comment too.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 10, 2009)

If you want to game at FullHD, you do need a high end GPU.

Atleast HD4870 is required and along with it you need a better PSU.

Even for 1909W, you need a mid range GPU to play latest games. I have 198WFP and HD2600XT and some latest games won't run with full eye candy on.


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 10, 2009)

@Ricky
My problem is, I dont want to buy a high end graphic card to play games, and if I just use a normal graphic card then I would not be able to play games. I know that I can play HD movies & all, but what about games. For playing game at high resolution I need a high end graphic card,

@fallin_a   
U r correct, I too liked SE198WFP as it has good looks, but what can I do if they stop selling it. It has silver color in the front & looks awesome. Any other LCD u would recommend me?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 10, 2009)

fallin_a said:


> the dell model u mentioned is not of standard resolution and the monitor luks waste for me.
> 
> there was se198wfp model frm dell, which was gr8. they stopped it n now sellin this crap.
> 
> ...



what exactly do you mean by standard resolution???

FYI, 1909W is perfect replacement for 198WFP.

stand has Tilt, Swivel, Height Adjustable, Pivot
usb hub
looks lot lot better than 198WFP.


----------



## amitash (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes you will require a high end GPU....The best i can see is the gtx260 core 216 for 12k from KMD...If you are not buying a new one, then u cant game, simple as that


----------



## desiibond (Apr 10, 2009)

^^WTH!!!

GTX260 core 16 for 12k. I just can't believe it. And what's KMD?


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 10, 2009)

^^I think KMD is a name of a shop in Nehru place. 

@desibond
Technically , does it have good specs according to u? I m talking abt 1909W. Whats the difference between 198WFP & 1909W? I think i have to google now, but just want your opinion.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
On Dell's site there r two 1909w, one is *Dell UltraSharp 1909W 19-inch Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor* and another one is *Dell E1909W 19" Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor*

So which were we talking abt here?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 10, 2009)

there is no difference at all in tech specs of these two.

1909WFP is 198wfp with black bezel, usb hub, height adjustable stand.

198WFP:

1000:1 contrast ratio
16:10 aspect ratio
1440x900 resolution
vga, dvi connectors
300 cd/m2 (typical) brightness
silver bezel

1909W:

1000:1 contrast ratio
16:10 aspect ratio
1440x900 resolution
vga, dvi connectors
300 cd/m2 (typical) brightness
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
there is no difference at all in tech specs of these two.

1909WFP is 198wfp with black bezel, usb hub, height adjustable stand.

198WFP:

1000:1 contrast ratio
16:10 aspect ratio
1440x900 resolution
vga, dvi connectors
300 cd/m2 (typical) brightness
silver bezel

1909W:

Ultrasharp model
1000:1 contrast ratio
16:10 aspect ratio
1440x900 resolution
vga, dvi connectors
300 cd/m2 (typical) brightness

If I have select between these two, I would select 1909W, thanks to USB+height adjustable stand and the new stand looks terrific!!

*accessories.us.dell.com/sna/products/Displays/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&cs=19&sku=320-7540


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 10, 2009)

> ^^I think KMD is a name of a shop in Nehru place.


Are you sure, very very sure?

Oh man, I'm gonna buy GTX260 tomorrow, for my new rig. Going to Nehru Place tomorrow itself.


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 10, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^WTH!!!
> 
> GTX260 core 16 for 12k. I just can't believe it. And what's KMD?



KMD is a guy,he is a member of techenclave forum ,any electronics/computer hardware can be bought frm newegg and amazon through him in US rates,he also gives warranty for the products.


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 10, 2009)

^^Not very sure. But I think u know the prices very well & also good shops   

How about 4850 GPU? It is more VFM I think so. Just my opinion. I think its 8k now.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 10, 2009)

> I think its 8k now.


I heavily doubt that.

But if KMD is a guy, which shop should I go for to get these GPUs as inxplicably low prices?


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 10, 2009)

Wait, wait, I'll reply u in 1 hour when I go home. Currently at office


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, I edited my previous post, u can get 4850 for around 8k approx.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 11, 2009)

But where do I get this KMD guy with GTX260 for 12k????


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 11, 2009)

Techenclave forums or Erodov forums. That is where he usually posts his deals. Must say he is very prompt in sending out stuff. Got my Accelero S1 from him.


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey all, I forgot to mention one thing. I am currently using external tv tuner card, ofcourse it has vga in, so what should I do? If I use vga for now, will it do??


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 11, 2009)

Bump...


----------



## desiibond (Apr 11, 2009)

if your pc has DVI, you can connect it to DVI or 2233 or dell display and VGA of dell/samsung display

Note: Pick display that has DVI and VGA.


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 11, 2009)

^^ So 1909W has both na? It has VGA also & DVI also. 

So currently I will be using VGA port as it directly goes to my external tv tuner card & then another out from tv tuner goes to CPU.  My tv tuner card doesn't have DVI out, Therefore even if I get LCD with DVI port, I will be using VGA port. Now u understand? Will my current external tv tuner card support this LCD? I mean i don't know this, therefore if someone experienced the same problem then pls write here. 

Mostly I think if i'll use VGA port then it should work, but just confirming. By VGA port, I mean D-sub. I have 15" CRT now.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 11, 2009)

yes. that model has both DVI and VGA

what is the graphics card that you have?


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 11, 2009)

I currently don't have any graphics card, but my mobo itself has a DVI out. So I can use it. 

But I will not use it. Because I'll use vga which is coming out from my tv tuner card. I hope u understood.


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 12, 2009)

And if i buy 9600 GT, then will I be able to play all latest games, if i buy a full HD lcd?


----------



## Arnab boss (Apr 12, 2009)

Dude go 4 xfx 9800 gt, and 4 lcd just have samsung 2233 model,it has the highest resolution and looks good in piano black finish with blue led..

with xfx 9800 gt u can play latest games like far cry 2 ,cod 5, nfs under cover  at mid resolutions.. So don't hesitate anymore go 4 this combo..


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 13, 2009)

Any more comments?


----------

